

Helvetica (the film) - german
http://www.presentationzen.com/presentationzen/2008/01/helvetica.html

======
bdr
This was showing at the Roxie in San Francisco for a couple weeks. When I
went, the place was totally packed. For a few minutes after the movie ended,
all you could see in the world was typefaces.

------
rms
A lot of the soundtrack is by this group:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Ten_Eleven>

If you like them, email me and we can discuss files. Really, anyone here that
likes music, email me, I've got a great collection.

------
german
If you are interested, this is the film URL: <http://www.helveticafilm.com/>

------
dawnerd
I really like Helvetica. It's clean and simple. What more do you need?

I should also note that I am a fan of Myraid Pro.

------
manvsmachine
tip: if you have Netflix, I'm pretty sure it's available as a Watch Now. I've
been planning to watch this for a while now, just never take the time to boot
into Windows (Flix needs to hurry up with their *nix support!)

